# Heavenly leaks



## MrBenn (Dec 5, 2017)

Hi all, newbie here

I've just got myself a second-hand heavenly (for a pretty good price I think), which had not been used for a few months. Seller advertised it as such and recommended that it probably needed a service.

Water seems to run fine through the machine to the tap, wand, and grouphead. The issue that I am seeing is a couple of small leaks from the base, and once up to temperature water in the pressure gauge that leaks out of it. I have descaled it but I'm guessing there's more to do.

My question is if this is something that I could fix or would I actually need an on-site engineer to have a look? I guess that's going to cost me a few quid if I go down the engineer route?

Thanks for any help


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

Welcome to the forum.

From what you say it sounds as if the boiler is over filling and the water underneath is escaping from the safety valve or anti vac valve.

The over filling could be caused by scale on the fill level probe F / right of boiler. UNPLUG machine, slacken nut and remove and clean the probe, examine top of boiler for water stains indicating where leak (s) are coming from.

If you are reasonably happy using spanners it should be within your capabilities.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

On the heavenly, you really need to remove the case....a slight ball-ache. It's quite possible it's leaking from the heating element gasket (quite common on those) and the gauge sounds like it needs replacement. Once the case is off, you can check other components for leaks. The bottom of the Heavenly case is such that leaks tend to travel and won't always be under the parts that are leaking.

While you have the top off and the case removed, take the opportunity to remove the cold water tank and sterilise it. If necessary extend any low water wiring, because you will have to regularly remove the top of the machine each week or two to sterilise the tank. The tank cannot be removed without removing the top of the case and all the screws (very bad design by Fracino).

*Other than that any advice you get on here as to what's leaking has no real value and would be pure speculation....so don't buy any parts until you take the case off and verify things. After that a photo or two posted on here and you should be able to get some quality advice, rather than speculation.*


----------



## El carajillo (Mar 16, 2013)

What vindictive disparagement of considered information.  No-one of even the meanest intelligence is going to buy parts until they have discovered the cause of their problem and even the best quality advice can sometimes be flawed. It always pays to listen to all the advice available, you don't have to take it but just occasionally it helps.


----------



## DavecUK (Aug 6, 2013)

El carajillo said:


> What vindictive disparagement of considered information. No-one of even the meanest intelligence is going to buy parts until they have discovered the cause of their problem and even the best quality advice can sometimes be flawed. It always pays to listen to all the advice available, you don't have to take it but just occasionally it helps.


It's really good common sense advice not vindictive. If you think this why did you e-mail me for advice about your recent problems?


----------



## MrBenn (Dec 5, 2017)

Anyway, from what I could gather after taking the sides off, the leak was just the one, but a big one that was coming out of the pressure gauge and was leaking on the inside and outside of the machine.

I removed that and the pipe that connects it to the boiler too, and ordered new parts direct from Fracino. They're arriving tomorrow so hopefully that will be that once I've plumbed it in.


----------



## MrBenn (Dec 5, 2017)

The parts from Fracino arrived in less than 24 hours, so my first experience with them is a massive thumbs-up. I replaced the parts last night and made my first espresso this morning. I was very impressed with the results.


----------



## tAClue (Jul 6, 2017)

MrBenn said:


> The parts from Fracino arrived in less than 24 hours, so my first experience with them is a massive thumbs-up. I replaced the parts last night and made my first espresso this morning. I was very impressed with the results.


Great feeliing eh? Buying a machine, fixing it up and having that first successful use of it.


----------

